# Upgrade!



## Gunner (Dec 11, 2003)

The InvisionBoard version of this site is a bit old...why not upgrade to IPB1.3Final? Or wait for alpha 1 and then upgrade? This board is a bit out-of-date...right?


----------



## Camberwell (Dec 11, 2003)

what are the advantages of the newer version m8??


----------



## Gunner (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, they're mainly bug fixes and changes within the AdminCP. I don't think staying with 1.1 is a good idea for the long term...no?


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 12, 2003)

Well yes. As i like to say: "if it aint broke, dont fix it"


----------



## Sonic1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Meh no ones really got any complaints with how the forums run so I say just leave it =/


----------



## Gunner (Dec 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Sonic1 @ Dec 12 2003 said:


> Meh no ones really got any complaints with how the forums run so I say just leave it =/


Hey Sonic1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, good to see ya!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2003)

yes........ it runs, but alot of the time lately its been screwing up with all kinds of errors, and going super slowly, and not being able to access it for like 7 hours straight, and stuff, so really it IS broken so you SHOULD fix it.


----------



## likk (Dec 13, 2003)

1.3 IS faster, maybe it should be considered...if not, meh...

-likk


----------



## dice (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't mind as long as it doesn't effect the forums too much.


----------



## CLu` (Dec 14, 2003)

I agree if it will improve the board then all systems go.


----------

